

Twitter Trackbacks Widget - A jQuery Plugin - mikemore
http://www.moretechtips.net/2009/11/twitter-trackbacks-widget-jquery-plugin.html

======
mikemore
Highly customizable Twitter trackbacks widget to integrate tweets that mention
your post into your blog. Each tweet comes with reply & retweet links to get
more readers engaged in your story conversation.

